# horde does not work anymore after emerge -u world

## schmud

Hi,

I've done an emerge -u world and the following packages have been updated:

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r2 [1.9.1-r1]  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.49-r1 [2.0.49] +berkdb -doc -gdbm -ipv6 +ldap -threads  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34 [2.31-r1]  224 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/sablotron-1.0 [0.97] -doc +perl  472 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/mod_php-4.3.6-r1  -X +apache2 +berkdb +crypt -curl -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds -gd -gd-external -gdbm -gmp +imap -informix -ipv6 +java -jpeg +ldap -mcal -memlimit +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam -pdflib +png -postgres -qt -snmp -spell +ssl -tiff -truetype -xml2 -yaz  3,866 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/horde-pear-1.3-r1 [1.1]  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/horde-2.2.5 [2.2.4]  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/horde-turba-1.2.2 [1.2.1]  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-php/php-4.3.6 [4.3.4-r4] -X +berkdb +crypt -curl -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds -gd -gd-external -gdbm -gmp +imap -informix -ipv6 +java -jpeg +ldap -mcal -memlimit +mysql +ncurses +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam -pdflib +png -postgres -qt -readline -snmp -spell +ssl -tiff -truetype -xml2 -yaz  3,866 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/horde-imp-3.2.3 [3.2.2]  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/mydns-0.10.3 [0.10.2] -debug +mysql +nls -postgres +ssl -static -zlib  528 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.12 [1.8.11] -bootstrap -build -livecd -(selinux) -static  108 kB

I have made a backup copy of my horde directory before. 

Everything seems to work perfectly except horde. If I point my browser to my webmail site a blank page without any HTML code appears. I get the same result with the test.php. I've tried this with my old horde configuration and the new one. The other php based websites running on that server work just fine.

Has anyone got an idea?

Cheers

Martin

----------

## UberLord

There's an extra step to do with later build of mod_php

You need to set the below in php.ini

```
include_path = ".:/usr/lib/php"
```

That means that the PEAR stuff that horde needs can be found  :Smile: 

----------

## schmud

Thanks a lot! 

You saved my life.

-Martin.

----------

## Paul Forgey

If I may ask a naive question, why isn't /usr/lib/php implicitly in the include path already?

----------

## Paul Forgey

After the /usr/lib/php modification I got horde working just fine for a while.

Now after the latest update (horde 2.2.5 and related friends), I can log into horde, but nothing shows up.

----------

## Paul Forgey

And it's fsck'd up yet again (as usual after every other php or horde update).  Now with the latest horde-2.2.8, php-4.4.0, apache-2.0.54-r8 I get nothing but:

```
Notice: Only variable references should be returned by reference in /home/httpd/horde/lib/Prefs.php on line 127
```

with no other output when trying to go the the /horde root.  /webmail gives these warnings over and over in the login form, and after using the login form, no output.

Additionally, the login form also includes:

```
Warning: Unknown(): Your script possibly relies on a session side-effect which existed until PHP 4.2.3. Please be advised that the session extension does not consider global variables as a source of data, unless register_globals is enabled. You can disable this functionality and this warning by setting session.bug_compat_42 or session.bug_compat_warn to off, respectively. in Unknown on line 0
```

This is my last remaining server I have left running Gentoo.  With the frequency at which the packages break horde, I think I may migrate this one off of Gentoo as well once I get a chance.

----------

## Capi

Hi!

I'm getting the same result as you, for both /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Auth.php and /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Prefs.php.

Hope that someone can tell me a workaround soon as I'm not the PHP/Horde specialist  :Smile: 

Regards,

Martin

----------

## drrrl

I've got very similar results but with masked version of horde, just after php upgrade to 4.4.0:

```

Notice: Only variables should be assigned by reference in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Horde/MIME/Contents.php on line 1148

Notice: Only variable references should be returned by reference in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Horde/MIME/Contents.php on line 1148

Notice: Only variables should be assigned by reference in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Horde/MIME/Contents.php on line 645

```

my environment is:

dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0

dev-php/php-4.4.0

net-www/apache-2.0.54-r8

www-apps/horde-3.0.4-r1

www-apps/horde-imp-4.0.3

...and no idea what to do except for downgrading php to 4.3  :Sad: 

but - basically Horde works, I can read/post e-mails and so on, only the error messages appear and I've noticed problems with reading/displaying of attachments.

----------

## Capi

 *drrrl wrote:*   

> but - basically Horde works, I can read/post e-mails and so on, only the error messages appear and I've noticed problems with reading/displaying of attachments.

 

Hmm, then you are one step ahead at the moment... I cannot login at all.

Regards,

Capi

----------

## nightrav

A friend of mine eliminated the errors on my horde-imp 3.2.8 install by modifying the code as follows:

ORIGINAL CODE (lib/Auth.php)

```
return = new Auth;
```

NEW CODE (lib/Auth.php)

```
$test =& new Auth;

return $test;
```

ORIGINAL CODE (lib/MIME/Viewer.php)

```
return = new $class($mime_part, $mime_drivers[$app][$driver]);
```

NEW CODE (lib/MIME/Viewer.php)

```
$test =& new $class($mime_part, $mime_drivers[$app][$driver]);

return $test;
```

Those are examples of the code changes to those two files.  

Similar changes were made to lib/Prefs.php and /turba/lib/Driver.php (if you're using turba.) We haven't ran across any additional files.....yet  :Smile: 

----------

## drrrl

It seems that the problem is common, I found this on Horde list:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=horde&m=112168219211162&w=2

So, I'll wait a few days, maybe they will fix things - if not, I'll try to fix the code according to nightrav's suggestions (thanks!)

----------

## cinek

 *Capi wrote:*   

>  *drrrl wrote:*   but - basically Horde works, I can read/post e-mails and so on, only the error messages appear and I've noticed problems with reading/displaying of attachments. 
> 
> Hmm, then you are one step ahead at the moment... I cannot login at all.
> 
> 

 

try cleaning the cookies jar in your browser - it helped me

----------

## soth

Have tried the changes suggested, did clean the cookies, cleaned the cache and restarted ffox.

Still cannot login =(

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Portage & Programming to Networking & Security.

----------

## Satori80

FWIW, I went back to 4.3.11 on my horde box for both php and mod_php and the errors went away.

Until horde updates to fix this I'll leave php where it is.

----------

## soth

Same here. Works perfectly. 

Aint safe, I know...

----------

